
Homelabos, a “Free Private Self-Hosted App Store” - loughnane
https://homelabos.com/
======
rvz
Sigh. I wonder if this looks like a good solution to use for private on-site
infrastructure deployment, but its so reassuring that the author is giving a
testimonial of their own product! /s No thanks.

Going on-site is the way forward from the AWS, GCP, Azure cloud hype-cycle but
this one is definitely not ready for this.

